# Routers + Bit



## Zach2085 (Dec 9, 2015)

What are you guys using for circle cutters ? 😆


----------



## Zach2085 (Dec 9, 2015)

Personally use roto zip corded 5/32 bit anyone using cordless what kinda results you getting?


----------



## pips (May 15, 2015)

3/16" on a crappy dewalt little router thats made for trim or something....bossman just is too lazy for me to order him a new 30,000 rpm one  so we use these smaller ones that are "ok"

I know some of the older cordless ones had bad bearings that would always be the first thing to go out on them....have they improved any since then?


----------

